# New Dig Video, Warner's Safe Diabetes Cure!



## RIBottleguy (Jan 12, 2016)

Put up a new video recently, finally dug a pretty rare Warners!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Wek0zgihhM


----------



## deenodean (Jan 13, 2016)

RIB, Great video and bottles, love that Warners!! .. U hit the honey hole there... CONGRATZ..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 16, 2016)

1 reply on this great bottle???  This place is baddddddd anymore


----------



## 2find4me (Jan 16, 2016)

Great video, congrats on your find


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 16, 2016)

Great find and video. I bet that made your day


----------



## Ace31 (Jan 16, 2016)

Cool looking bottle, nice to see you have video for the dig.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Taylor, I really enjoyed watching the video's. Nice finds I'm glad to see you are wearing a mask. Thanks for sharing and good luck finding more.  Kevin


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jan 21, 2016)

Awesome find!!


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 21, 2016)

Great one, thanks for the video too!


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice find !


----------



## nostalgia (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey RIBottleguy,

Just tried to send you a PM but it won't work...  Do you think it's a problem with the new forum?

Saw your cool video...  What a refreshing site on this cold and winter January day


----------

